# i got bored and booked a 2 week ski trip



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 1, 2022)

friday feb 17 - weds march 1

fly into SLC.
rented a turo (2016 subaru legacy with snow tires) - $850
drive to jackson, ski 4-5 days, room at motel feb 18-22 - $395 option or $800 option
drive to sun valley, ski 3-4 days, room at motel feb 22-25 - $400
drive to ogden, ski 1-2 days each at powmow and Snowbasin, room at motel feb 25-mar 1 - $495
fly home from SLC

11 ski days, 3 states = $2140 + flight (~$550) = ~$2700

all skiing is ikon or indy, and i got the full ikon specifically to accommodate these destinations

the only way to stay in the cheapest places that let you reserve now pay later, and also have free cancellation, is to book it at the height of summer.

hopper and kayak both said to wait on flight. and flight is the only thing i need to commit to when i do choose to buy it.

no money down for anything except the turo, but I'll be happy to have that paid come february


----------



## abc (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice trip!



KustyTheKlown said:


> hopper and kayak both said to wait on flight. and flight is the only thing i need to commit to when i do choose to buy it.
> 
> no money down for anything except the turo, but I'll be happy to have that paid come february


How does the car reservation work when you haven't committed to a flight? Or do you already know which flight you'll be buying sooner or later?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 1, 2022)

i know the dates i am looking at and i can probably adjust the exact time for the car rental when i know specifics for flight times, but this particular turo owner just leaves the car in the airport lot for you and you pay the day rate to get it out, so as long as i show up on Friday feb 17 its gonna be like $18 or whatever the day rate is no matter what. same deal when i return it, i just park in the airport lot and leave the key in a dropbox on the car.


----------



## crank (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice trip.  Don't forget to make reservations at JH.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 1, 2022)

crank said:


> Nice trip.  Don't forget to make reservations at JH.


thanks for the reminder. todays the day

edit - done. that was easy.


----------



## NYDB (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm surprised you are hitting Sun Valley.  it would be the last mountain I would ever think you'd be interested in based on your posting history.  

thanks for reminder to book though.  i got my week at JH reserved


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 1, 2022)

NYDB said:


> I'm surprised you are hitting Sun Valley.  it would be the last mountain I would ever think you'd be interested in based on your posting history.
> 
> thanks for reminder to book though.  i got my week at JH reserved




i'm aware that its less gnarly than what i typically am chasing, and that its even kind of overly groomed, but its still an important and historic american ski destination i should experience and have an opinion on for myself. and i want to check out ketchum. its also after 4-5 days at jackson so I'm sure i will appreciate dialing it back for a few days. and then its back off to utah where i can surely get into good trouble. i know powmow is on the mellow side, I've been already, but its so sprawling and chill. snowbasin will be new for me. i like the mix of new and old destinations at play here. beaver mountain utah is also an option on indy


----------



## abc (Aug 1, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'm aware that its less gnarly than what i typically am chasing, and that its even kind of overly groomed, but its still an important and historic american ski destination i should experience and have an opinion on for myself.


I'd be curious to read what you thought of it after you experience it first hand!

The "historic" factor in my view is way overplayed. The place is definitely overly groomed. Everything a northeast skier had too much of back home. You forego SLC areas to spent the time going to Sun Valley surprised me also. (I went once, felt once was enough. Though skied it a second time as I was driving right by it on my way to Whistler, only for a day. Didn't improve my impression the second time around)


----------



## ctdubl07 (Aug 1, 2022)

Funny, i was bored this weekend to and booked Feb vaca week to Heavenly. 
With current airfare pricing insanity, the 6 RT tix at $950 each isnt fun....


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 1, 2022)

i dont really view it as foregoing the SLC areas. mainly because I've been to them all so many times and i am seeking a big road trip and new sights. if i really find myself bored by sun valley after a day or two on the hill i can always audible to SLC and get a very cheap in-town motel and ski alta/bird/brighton/solitude/dv.

i dislike that none of these are cannabis states. i hate flying with weed.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 1, 2022)

ctdubl07 said:


> Funny, i was bored this weekend to and booked Feb vaca week to Heavenly.
> With current airfare pricing insanity, the 6 RT tix at $950 each isnt fun....



did you pull the trigger? i think prices are going to go down. not just because hopper and kayak said so. i don't think the airlines are necessarily fully scheduled that far in advance, and i think fuel cost is trending in the right direction. new flights will appear over time. i am anticipating a $500-$600 cost for direct flights to salt lake (currently $800-$1100). i am not fucking with connecting flights this year, the airlines are too in disarray. maybe a connecting flight coming home if it makes a big price difference. def not for going there.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 1, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i dislike that none of these are cannabis states. i hate flying with weed.


Not a fan of flying with weed either, but in NY they won’t do anything about it/throw it out if found. Just take a cart or two in your carry on and maybe some flower packed into your luggage and you’ll be fine. TSA has bigger priorities, especially since they are so understaffed currently.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 1, 2022)

i vacuum seal and stuff in a sock and have had no problems. i just don't like the anxiety of it. also am aware that they arent looking for it.


----------



## crank (Aug 1, 2022)

I have flown with weed so much that I never even worry about it anymore.  I double ziplock bag it but that's about it.  I also bring gummies in carry on.

On a trip to Chamonix I didn't bring any, was jonesing and actually found a roach in my shell's pocket.

Sun Valley has never floated my boat either but it would be fun for a few days I'm sure.  I actually planned and contracted for a trip there for my ski club because I thought it would be a great place for most of them and I got a great price on a brand new, really nice hotel.  I didn't go on the trip though.


----------



## NYDB (Aug 1, 2022)

preznits weekend at JH.  probably be an IKONIC shitshow no?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 1, 2022)

NYDB said:


> preznits weekend at JH.  probably be an IKONIC shitshow no?



a few thoughts on that...

- I've used the president's day holiday for my big trip almost every year. i need to be conscious of the time off from work so the day off allows me to take a big trip without taking too many actual days off. its also kind of a fake holiday. a lot of people have to work. that means a lot of families cant go on a ski trip even if kids are off. and are kids even off in all states for presidents day?
- some places it seems that they actually are quieter on holidays when the base pass is blacked out. especially president's and MLK, which lots of businesses don't give off
- jackson has reservations so they're doing something to limit capacity somehow anyway
- i am alone and skiing singles line and I'm an early riser. aside from an opening gondola and occasional tram lap, lines shouldn't really effect me personally.


----------



## djd66 (Aug 1, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i vacuum seal and stuff in a sock and have had no problems. i just don't like the anxiety of it. also am aware that they arent looking for it.


That's what I do when I flying back from Colombia, seems to work.


----------



## NYDB (Aug 1, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a few thoughts on that...
> 
> - some places it seems that they actually are quieter on holidays when the base pass is blacked out
> - jackson has reservations so they're doing something to limit capacity somehow anyway
> ...


yeah I agree with all that. not every place has the entire week off but I'm pretty sure the three day weekend is universal.  

definitely have seen the blackout effect here on the east coast.


----------



## abc (Aug 1, 2022)

crank said:


> I have flown with weed so much that I never even worry about it anymore. I double ziplock bag it but that's about it. I also bring gummies in carry on.
> 
> On a trip to Chamonix I didn't bring any


I wonder if that's what happened to Brittney Griner... (forget about restriction in other countries)

I've had my pocket knife confiscated when transiting through a Chinese airport. Should have read the fine prints more closely...


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 1, 2022)

abc said:


> I wonder if that's what happened to Brittney Griner... (forget about restriction in other countries)
> 
> I've had my pocket knife confiscated when transiting through a Chinese airport. Should have read the fine prints more closely...


Not sure you can have a pocket knife going on a flight in the US let alone China.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 1, 2022)

Just read an article on housing in Sun Valley…








						A Town's Housing Crisis Exposes a 'House of Cards'
					

HAILEY, Idaho — Near the private jets that shuttle billionaires to their opulent Sun Valley getaways, Ana Ramon Bartolome and her family have spent this summer living in the only place available to them: behind a blue tarp in a sweltering two-car garage. With no refrigerator, the extended family...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 1, 2022)

I enjoyed Sun Valley.  Lots of bumps, so that helped.  Not much trees at the time, but the new expansion has added a bunch.  One interesting thing is the green trails are just about as steep as the blacks.  The place is mostly old people skiing fast.  Be sure to check out the salad bar at the gondola base.  Had lots of meats including salmon for a very reasonable price.  Hopefully it's still there.


----------



## abc (Aug 1, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Not sure you can have a pocket knife going on a flight in the US


Yes you can. 

Up to a certain blade size. Mine was legal in the US. 

But China doesn't allow any, regardless of size. Besides, I just overlooked the fact I was having a stopover in a Chinese airport (on my way to Japan). So got caught unexpectedly.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 1, 2022)

abc said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> Up to a certain blade size. Mine was legal in the US.
> 
> But China doesn't allow any, regardless of size. Besides, I just overlooked the fact I was having a stopover in a Chinese airport (on my way to Japan). So got caught unexpectedly.


no more than 2.36 inches in length, 0.5 inches in width, with no blade lock and devoid of a molded handle.

that is a tooth pick


----------



## abc (Aug 1, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> no more than 2.36 inches in length, 0.5 inches in width, with no blade lock and devoid of a molded handle.
> 
> that is a tooth pick


All of the Swiss Army Knife are legal. 

All tooth picks of course.


----------



## Tonyr (Aug 1, 2022)

NYDB said:


> I'm surprised you are hitting Sun Valley.  it would be the last mountain I would ever think you'd be interested in based on your posting history.
> 
> thanks for reminder to book though.  i got my week at JH reserved


I'm actually surprised that your both going to Jackson Hole this season seeing that the owner of that mountain is a huge Trump supporter.....


----------



## NYDB (Aug 2, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> I'm actually surprised that your both going to Jackson Hole this season seeing that the owner of that mountain is a huge Trump supporter.....


most business owners are.  I work with hundreds of medium  and small businesses and I would guess it’s about a 90/10 split as far as the owners politics go. it’s probably even higher as the businesses get larger.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 2, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> I'm actually surprised that your both going to Jackson Hole this season seeing that the owner of that mountain is a huge Trump supporter.....



::yawn::


----------



## snoseek (Aug 2, 2022)

With a little warm water your ski pole grip pops right off and gives you a real nice place to carry stuff.
Sounds like a great safari


----------



## ctdubl07 (Aug 2, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> did you pull the trigger? i think prices are going to go down. not just because hopper and kayak said so. i don't think the airlines are necessarily fully scheduled that far in advance, and i think fuel cost is trending in the right direction. new flights will appear over time. i am anticipating a $500-$600 cost for direct flights to salt lake (currently $800-$1100). i am not fucking with connecting flights this year, the airlines are too in disarray. maybe a connecting flight coming home if it makes a big price difference. def not for going there.


Yes, booked.
I tend to agree that there is the possibility that flight pricing will drop as a few normalization factors come on line into 2023. 
That being said, I need to get from BDL to Reno (avoiding ORD/PHL at any cost during winter) so I do want to lock in seats now. If flights do drop, I'll just rebook and take credits for each family member....we fly enough during year that I'll easily use them.

That all being said, in addition to getting drunk on early pandemic rock bottom flights, was the industrys wholesale move to no change fees (at least mainline carriers)....who knows if that will continue.


----------



## 2Planker (Aug 2, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> friday feb 17 - weds march 1
> 
> fly into SLC.
> rented a turo (2016 subaru legacy with snow tires) - $850
> ...


For $2,700  we'll be skiing the Alps, 3 countries, and staying  in Chamonix.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 2, 2022)

2Planker said:


> For $2,700  we'll be skiing the Alps, 3 countries, and staying  in Chamonix.



not a dick measuring contest, and the dollar is great vs the euro right now, but how long is that trip? for 11 ski days and 12 nights of lodging, i think i'm crushing the costs here. can you do europe for 11 skiing days for $2700pp? including all transport and lodging. skiing is on passes so is essentially free, but it comes out to about $20/day for my pass usage, so +$220 for skiing


----------



## abc (Aug 2, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> not a dick measuring contest, and the dollar is great vs the euro right now, but how long is that trip? for 11 ski days and 12 nights of lodging, i think i'm crushing the costs here. can you do europe for 11 skiing days for $2700pp? including all transport and lodging. skiing is on passes so is essentially free, but it comes out to about $20/day for my pass usage, so +$220 for skiing


While we wait for 2Planker to come back with the details, I'll speculate a bit.

Your cost is good but nowhere near unbeatable. In fact, it's easy to beat. Why? Because you move around so much. So you spend time on the road, little lodging discount with short stays. Worst of all, you're traveling solo. So you're eating all the rental car cost by yourself, the room by yourself...

All my trips going to Europe, I never rented a car. It's always bus/train to resort, settle down in one hotel, with breakfast and dinner included. Though it looks like 2Planker is splitting a car with others. Maybe even splitting a room too.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 2, 2022)

i stay in motels. they are $100-$150 a night or so no matter where they are. there is no bulk discount.

even if i went to one place for two weeks i would rent a car. i hate relying on shuttles etc. 

for a person traveling and lodging alone, $2700 is excellent for a 12 day trip

settling down in one place and eating in the same dining room for 2 weeks sounds miserably boring.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 2, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> for a person traveling and lodging alone, $2700 is excellent for a 12 day trip
> 
> settling down in one place and eating in the same dining room for 2 weeks sounds miserably boring.


Start playing the credit card game and you can cut that in half!    Yeah, I know you don't want to.

I too prefer moving around, I enjoy the drives.  Skiing 2 days at the same place is a lot for me.  Though I did 7 or 8 in a row at Whistler last year.  Kids' spring break was so late, doing a safari wasn't an option.


----------



## thebigo (Aug 2, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i stay in motels. they are $100-$150 a night or so no matter where they are. there is no bulk discount.
> 
> even if i went to one place for two weeks i would rent a car. i hate relying on shuttles etc.
> 
> ...


Serious question, because you are living the trips I am planning in ten years. Have you looked into a cold weather RV? 

Would love to do a three month trip out of an RV once the kids are in college. Just me and the dog, work early AM and late night, ski midday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 2, 2022)

I’ve looked at teardrop campers, but they aren’t cheap and realistically I’d rather pay for a cheap bed and shower in a motel. Also impossible to park in my current lifestyle. Could see a proper Rv maybe one day if I have a driveway to stow it in.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 2, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Just read an article on housing in Sun Valley…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This topic deserves its own thread if one doesn't already exist. Its a problem in a ton of resort areas, including back east. Workers are getting priced out and the work force is taking a huge hit. Anyone that does this sorta work, can figure out reasonable housing, and are willing to hustle some gnarly hours can clean up in a town like truckee or Sun Valley ect...


----------



## snoseek (Aug 2, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I’ve looked at teardrop campers, but they aren’t cheap and realistically I’d rather pay for a cheap bed and shower in a motel. Also impossible to park in my current lifestyle. Could see a proper Rv maybe one day if I have a driveway to stow it in.


I stayed a bunch of nights at the Rodeway Inn in gunnison last year for like 60 bucks a night. I'm too tired to give a fuck about being somewhere nice. Dinner at the safeway, shower and pass out. Traveling alone is awesome!


----------



## cdskier (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm guess I'm different than a lot of you...if it is more than 2-3 nights, I need a nicer place to stay. I can't stand being in a hotel/motel room longer than that. I'm not a big traveler to begin with, but the one "big" trip I've done the last couple years (nothing to do with skiing) is a week in the fall in the Finger Lakes (Saturday to the following Sunday). Even when I'm by myself I get a nice AirBnB with a kitchen and room to spread out. I'll typically only use the kitchen for breakfast (too many good restaurants in the area for dinner), but even just using the kitchen for that is worth it to me. The AirBnB I have this year is $215/night (same one I had last year). Sleeps up to 6 I think so the per person price works out to be cheaper than motels if you have more people (I'll likely be by myself half the trip and then have a couple other people join me the 2nd part of my trip).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 2, 2022)

It’s nice to have a kitchen but an Airbnb for one in jackson and sun valley would be cost prohibitive and also require money down I don’t want to spend now


----------



## jimk (Aug 2, 2022)

snoseek said:


> I stayed a bunch of nights at the Rodeway Inn in gunnison last year for like 60 bucks a night. I'm too tired to give a fuck about being somewhere nice. Dinner at the safeway, shower and pass out. Traveling alone is awesome!


Along the same line, and not sure if already mentioned, but I stayed in Motel 6 Jackson WY in 2020 just before the pandemic for about $80 per night for a week.  Good deal and the interiors are fairly recently remodeled.  Rooms are small though.
When I travel alone or with son it can be places like Motel 6.  When wife is along it gets pricier.

I'd prefer driving my own subaru to a Motel 6 type place over trucking around in a fancy RV, but that's just me.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 2, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> It’s nice to have a kitchen but an Airbnb for one in jackson and sun valley would be cost prohibitive and also require money down I don’t want to spend now



For fun I just looked up AirBnBs in JH and Sun Valley on the dates you mentioned...Sun Valley actually seems to have a decent number of options available for maybe a couple hundred bucks total more than the price you mentioned. JH on the other hand is nuts (unless you want a 350 sq ft basement apartment under a dentist's office downtown...in which case it is about the same price as your higher end JH option, but doesn't have much cancellation flexibility and would require money down now).


----------



## Zand (Aug 2, 2022)

The cost discussion got me to go back and see how much all my west trips cost. This is just hotels, flight, and car. Food I generally do have a cafeteria lunch at the mountain and then usually fast food to keep dinner cheap. I didn't include it in my trip costs but I figure it's probably $40 per day for me. Also didn't include gas in my costs which was at most $100 but usually 1 tank or less for the SLC trips.

Colorado 2018 (Winter Park/Copper): $1229 for 5 days of skiing. I think the most surprising thing about looking back to that trip is I only spent $300 for an SUV with 4WD for 5 days. Those times have changed fast. Stayed at the Winter Park Lodge right across the street and Hotel Frisco. A little pricier than my usual Super 8s and that junk, but still not bad considering location.

Utah 2019 (Solitude/Snowbird/DV/Alta): $716 for 4 days of skiing. Super 8 in Midvale was (and still is) super cheap (although it's become somewhat of a drug den and a shithole since 2019). I've paid more just to stay in Maine for 4 days than I did for flights, car, and hotels for that whole trip.

Utah/Jackson 2019 (Brighton/Alta/JHMR/Snowbird): $1179 for 6 days of skiing

Jackson 2020 (Snow King/JHMR): $1101 for 6 days of skiing

Jackson 2021 (Snow King/JHMR): $804 for 5 days of skiing (will be tough to ever do it that cheaply again)

Utah 2021 (Snowbird/Alta/Solitude): $1074 for 5 days of skiing plus 1 day at Lagoon. 


I'm not sure what I want to do yet this year. Flights look like they will be considerably more this winter (surely not $202 round trip from Bradley to Jackson like 2021), not to mention car rentals are still way up. I'm not sure if I want to do a 2 week trip (and then maybe a quick 4 day hitter) or a couple 1 week trips. With Ikon and Indy I have so much to choose from and I'm not sure where to even start. I kind of want to base a trip off @KustyTheKlown 's Indy trip last winter but I feel like the smaller towns and extensive travel would make things way more expensive. Guess I have 5 months to figure it out.


----------



## Zand (Aug 2, 2022)

cdskier said:


> For fun I just looked up AirBnBs in JH and Sun Valley on the dates you mentioned...Sun Valley actually seems to have a decent number of options available for maybe a couple hundred bucks total more than the price you mentioned. JH on the other hand is nuts (unless you want a 350 sq ft basement apartment under a dentist's office downtown...in which case it is about the same price as your higher end JH option, but doesn't have much cancellation flexibility and would require money down now).


In some towns I feel like AirBnBs would be worth it, but in Jackson the Super 8 is usually $79 per night and is actually decently nice and located in a good spot to both grab dinner in town and get right on Rt 22 to the mountain. I get that some motels are really slumming it, but this one isn't at all.


----------



## thebigo (Aug 2, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> It’s nice to have a kitchen but an Airbnb for one in jackson and sun valley would be cost prohibitive and also require money down I don’t want to spend now


You are a new york city lawyer with no children and no wife. Nothing should be cost prohibitive.


----------



## abc (Aug 2, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> eating in the same dining room for 2 weeks sounds miserably boring.


One of the "dinning room" I ate in had Michelin 4 star! If you're bored with a week of that, you have more exquisite taste than I do 

Moreover, most European ski resorts are many times larger than typical US mountains. So the need to move around is really just a time & money waster.

As for lodging discount for long stays, it really depends on the type of lodging you're after. You've settled on motels, which typically don't give discount even if you stay a whole month. But if you go for a AirBnB or suite/apartment type of lodging, a weekly stay is more typical. You may find it much more in line as 7 nights of cheap motel. With more space and kitchen facility, you can make your own dinner and eat/drink in pajamas.

Pre-pandemic, I traveled in the same mode as you do. But now, since I'm working remote, I switched to long stay and found suite/apartment style lodging much more comfortable. It feels more like a vacation, rather than a whirlwind  escape.


----------



## crank (Aug 2, 2022)

When we go to JH we don't rent a car.  We've stayed at the Antler Inn motel and at the 49er.  Both owned by the same family, 49er a bit more upscale.  Both run their own shuttles and town bus is convenient as well.  We like not having to drive and being able to walk around town and go different places for dinner, drinks, music.

On the other hand, sometimes we indulge in pricey on mountain places with spas and crap.

And we have done the European thing a few times where you stay in a nice little hotel and they feed you a great dinner every evening.  Skiing in the Alps can be very expensive and it can be downright cheap depending on where you go.

Different strokes for different folks - but different strokes for the same folks as well.

A good friend of mine rented a room at Jackson's Motel 6 for 6-8 weeks last couple of seasons.  He already bought his pass for next season; I wonder if he made reservations yet?


----------



## ss20 (Aug 3, 2022)

If anyone* needs help flying in/out from SLC with a ride or anything let me know!  I am 20 minutes from the airport right on the I-15 so it's nothing if anyone's plans get f'd up or whatever.  Also anyone going to Alta should definitely reach out to me via PM***.  

* meaning any member who's established on this site, and doesn't sound like a complete shmuck. 

***offer valid with purchase of beer for ss20.  One beer at the Peruvian bar for every stash revealed


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 3, 2022)

Lots of good info and discussion in here! 

KK great trip, I'm jealous of your style.

I also am jealous of the European style trip too.

Stayed at antler Inn  can't beat it. Did no car as well. Because of this I didn't hit Targhee, which I will do on a future visit.  Antler shuttle was fine and the rooms okay too. Those rooms in the summer were crazy expensive per the sign in the back of the door.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2022)

I'm sorry Krusty, but you really need to cancel this trip and start over.  Apparently Sun Valley sucks, you will be on the wrong continent eating substandard food and you've overpaid for the entire thing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

thebigo said:


> You are a new york city lawyer with no children and no wife. Nothing should be cost prohibitive.



I’m a jersey city ex lawyer in legal tech with six figure student loan debt and high rental expense. I already pony up $230/month to park my Nissan. No idea where I’d stash a $10k+ trailer

And the $230 is cheap. When I lived in bk i street parked for free and moved the car multiple times a week bc private parking was $650+

And while the govt may not think I have a wife, for all practical purposes I have a wife. 5 year gf, cohabitating for 4 years. She had a little alcohol induced meltdown recently about the lack of wifehood

On the Airbnb front id much rather spend $100 per night than $200 per night, even if that means living in a motel for a week. I could afford it but see no reason to double my biggest cost


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

Zand said:


> The cost discussion got me to go back and see how much all my west trips cost. This is just hotels, flight, and car. Food I generally do have a cafeteria lunch at the mountain and then usually fast food to keep dinner cheap. I didn't include it in my trip costs but I figure it's probably $40 per day for me. Also didn't include gas in my costs which was at most $100 but usually 1 tank or less for the SLC trips.
> 
> Colorado 2018 (Winter Park/Copper): $1229 for 5 days of skiing. I think the most surprising thing about looking back to that trip is I only spent $300 for an SUV with 4WD for 5 days. Those times have changed fast. Stayed at the Winter Park Lodge right across the street and Hotel Frisco. A little pricier than my usual Super 8s and that junk, but still not bad considering location.
> 
> ...



Yea the rental from an actual company used to be like $50/day, but hertz and enterprise were looking for $1450 for my 12 day trip. That cost has skyrocketed. Fortunately the turo is $71/day and I get the peace of mind of a Subaru with snow tires


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

the motel6 is now the 'jackson southtown motel' and is indeed my $400 option

super8 by Wyndham is the $800 option


----------



## Zand (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> the motel6 is now the 'jackson southtown motel' and is indeed my $400 option
> 
> super8 by Wyndham is the $800 option


Holy shit, I just went on hotels.com and, sure enough, the Super 8 is triple the price of when I was there last.


----------



## abc (Aug 3, 2022)

crank said:


> Different strokes for different folks - but different strokes for the same folks as well.


I'm really the same stroke. I can never convince myself to pay the big premium for the luxury and convenience of on mountain lodging. But there've been a few occasions I "accidentally" found on mountain lodging (or a larger room/suite) price on par with the cost of cheap motel! I'd be silly not to take the upgrade. I've gravitated to longer stay the last 5 years precisely to take advantage of weekly rates in many of these kind of lodging. Of course, it needs to be for a mountain that has a lot of variety to ski a full week. But I also found the more I ski a mountain, the bigger it becomes.  

Going to Europe, I seek out small family run lodging offering "half board" plan (breakfast & dinner included). Mostly because it's the most economic plan. But also, I'm quite happy to be fed home-made pasta with fresh ingredient and exotic cheese for a week! In fact, I'll probably "put up with it" for a lot longer!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

Zand said:


> Holy shit, I just went on hotels.com and, sure enough, the Super 8 is triple the price of when I was there last.



the motel6 $100 a night when i am staying. its like $300 a night in the summer. i get it that jackson is a year round destination. still always surprises me when i see summer rates higher than winter in a ski town.

the super8 by Wyndham is $200/night in winter. tis my backup


----------



## Zand (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> its $100 a night when i am staying. its like $300 a night in the summer. i get it that jackson is a year round destination. still always surprises me when i see summer rates higher than winter in a ski town.


I've looked at quite a few weeks in Feb and Mar and its saying $300 per night for me.


----------



## abc (Aug 3, 2022)

ss20 said:


> If anyone* needs help flying in/out from SLC with a ride or anything let me know!  I am 20 minutes from the airport right on the I-15 so it's nothing if anyone's plans get f'd up or whatever.  Also anyone going to Alta should definitely reach out to me via PM***.
> 
> * meaning any member who's established on this site, and doesn't sound like a complete shmuck.
> 
> ***offer valid with purchase of beer for ss20.  One beer at the Peruvian bar for every stash revealed


You may single handedly increase the sale of IKON full pass by quite a few!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

Zand said:


> I've looked at quite a few weeks in Feb and Mar and its saying $300 per night for me.



ya i misread you. the super8 is more expensive now. the motel6 is cheap

i was able to book the super8 for $800 total for 4 nights tho, so not quite $300, but pricing is dynamic and changes constantly


----------



## Zand (Aug 3, 2022)

It's bizarre because I paid $75 a night in 2020 and $85 a night in 2021. I know things have gone up, but $300 is very excessive. It's a nice Super 8, but it's still a Super 8.

Guess I'll have to find a new place if I go there this year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

the antler is still about $100/night. a little more. free to cancel til last minute, but requires payment now.

i stayed at the antler with friends and did the shuttle thing without a car years ago. it was fine with other people. i still would have preferred having a car, and definitely want a car when i am alone + multiple destinations

i'd love to stay in TGRs place. my bougey ass cousin stayed there recently and his pictures looked really nice. the continuum hotel


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 3, 2022)

Motel 6 is just a 6, super8 goes up to 8.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 3, 2022)

abc said:


> One of the "dinning room" I ate in had Michelin 4 star! If you're bored with a week of that, you have more exquisite taste than I do


4 Michelin stars, huh?  The chef must be putting 110% into his menu. : Obnoxious winky face:


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

Domeskier said:


> 4 Michelin stars, huh?  The chef must be putting 110% into his menu. : Obnoxious winky face:



dont you know its the best restaurant in the world? extra stars awarded.


----------



## abc (Aug 3, 2022)

Domeskier said:


> 4 Michelin stars, huh?  The chef must be putting 110% into his menu. : Obnoxious winky face:


Or the hotel put in less than 100% to their advertising brochure printer.  (I only threw out the brochure recently)

It was a group trip. I didn't pick it. But yes, that was the advertisement. I didn't find it significantly better than other restaurants I've eaten in the rest of the trip. But that's because the standard of food is significantly better on average in Europe than in the US. 

Staying in a motel, the quality of food one can manage by eating out is very much in doubt. Never mind the extra cost. So, I'd much rather "got stuck" in the same hotel restaurant for a week in Europe over driving to different restaurants every day in Ogden. (Sun Valley & Jackson would be a slightly less lopsided contest)


----------



## abc (Aug 3, 2022)

Zand said:


> It's bizarre because I paid $75 a night in 2020 and $85 a night in 2021. I know things have gone up, but $300 is very excessive. It's a nice Super 8, but it's still a Super 8.


I've been traveling both 2021 and 2022. I noticed the price had gone crazy in 2022!

But the increase is uneven. Couple weeks ago, I had to be in Cape Cod for a kayak surfing outing. On first glance, the hotels were totally unaffordable ($300). So I started by throwing my camping gear into the back of the car. But after a bit of hunting, I found one from a high end chain (Marriot or Hilton, I forgot) for $100! That's perfectly acceptable (for Cape Cod). So out came the camping gear and in went the bike, because I stayed an extra days to do some biking.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> friday feb 17 - weds march 1
> 
> fly into SLC.
> rented a turo (2016 subaru legacy with snow tires) - $850
> ...


I'd say that was a productive use of downtime!


----------



## snoseek (Aug 3, 2022)

I just priced out the same trip I took last year for 13 days and it's up almost 100 percent!

I think I'm gonna have to stay back here next winter I'm just not ok with dropping that kind of money at this time. If I do manage to find a 3 week or so window I'll maybe drive and couch surf but I don't want to kill my car as well.

I also don't think I'll be working with an epic or ikon pass so there's that


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

not apples to apples but my total costs for my washington/idaho jaunt last year was $2000 vs this trip $2700. pretty similar if not exact same number of days/nights. skiing places like 49N and mission ridge and staying in weird towns like wenatchee and chewelah washington are probably the difference maker there. a bit cheaper to stay near 49N than jackson hole or sun valley. rental cars were still very cheap last ski season too before the chaos of the past few months.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> not apples to apples but my total costs for my washington/idaho jaunt last year was $2000 vs this trip $2700. pretty similar if not exact same number of days/nights. skiing places like 49N and mission ridge and staying in weird towns like wenatchee and chewelah washington are probably the difference maker there. a bit cheaper to stay near 49N than jackson hole or sun valley. rental cars were still very cheap last ski season too before the chaos of the past few months.


They gave me a nice and hybrid suv for 600 dollars last year. It was an upgrade but I can't even find a shitbox at that price. Also boston to grand junction flight was just over 300 dollars. We will never see prices like that again!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

snoseek said:


> They gave me a nice and hybrid suv for 600 dollars last year. It was an upgrade but I can't even find a shitbox at that price. Also boston to grand junction flight was just over 300 dollars. We will never see prices like that again!



as i said earlier in the thread, just wait a bit on flights, things are going to change bigly there. 









						Flight Prices Are About to Drop by 25%, Hopper Predicts
					

Flight prices are expected to drop significantly in August and into the early fall following a very busy — and expensive — summer travel season.




					www.travelandleisure.com
				




and for cars, i strongly recommend turo - i saved $600 vs enterprise/hertz/alamo. and i also foresee cars coming back to earth as chip production ramps back up. the rental agencies sold off their fleets during covid and then were fucked buying new cars bc of chips

these things rise and fall cyclically. we aren't in permanent high prices. there's already signs of relief throughout the economy


----------



## snoseek (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> as i said earlier in the thread, just wait a bit on flights, things are going to change bigly there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I booked that trip like 6 weeks before I actually took it on a whim so maybe I'll have a look later on as winter gets closer.


----------



## jimk (Aug 3, 2022)

I drove over from SLC to Aspen last Feb to ski a couple days with 50 of my Ski Talk . com friends.  Many were griping about the cost increases, and Aspen was never cheap.  They also were griping about flight delays from all directions.  One guy told me on a chair lift ride, "the conditions are great, the skiers are fun, the terrain is beautiful, but $5000 for one ski week for a solo traveler is hard to swallow."


----------



## NYDB (Aug 3, 2022)

complaining about your ski vacation costs at Aspen is pretty funny.  

what's next - their August rental in the Hamptons is too pricey?


----------



## abc (Aug 3, 2022)

NYDB said:


> complaining about your ski vacation costs at Aspen is pretty funny.
> 
> what's next - their August rental in the Hamptons is too pricey?


Aspen isn't as "expensive" as many imagined. It's not cheap, but that has a lot to do with Aspen doesn't have any fleenest that can be had at 90% cost of a decent place. Aspen is such a great place to ski, a lot of ski bums ski there. Somehow they found affordable way to do it. It doesn't come anywhere close to $5000/week

Funny enough, I hear plenty of moaning about the Hamptons being "too pricy". But unlike Aspen, the beaches at the Hamptons aren't unique. So plenty of people, after a season in the Hamptons, settle on Amaganssett and Montauk,


----------



## 2Planker (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> not a dick measuring contest, and the dollar is great vs the euro right now, but how long is that trip? for 11 ski days and 12 nights of lodging, i think i'm crushing the costs here. can you do europe for 11 skiing days for $2700pp? including all transport and lodging. skiing is on passes so is essentially free, but it comes out to about $20/day for my pass usage, so +$220 for skiing


 10 days total, 7 ski days and 2 days in Paris/Rome after Chamonix
 The EURO is 1:1 right now.  Makes skiing europe 22/23 the best deals out there


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

2Planker said:


> 10 days total, 7 ski days and 2 days in Paris/Rome after Chamonix
> The EURO is 1:1 right now.  Makes skiing europe 22/23 the best deals out there



no doubt. its an awesome time to go to Europe. I'm not trying to go ski europe by myself tho, especially with their different approach to on-pise/off piste inbounds/out of bounds. as an adventure skier trying to get into fun stuff, i'd be much less confident skiing in the European style by myself, and def would not want to pony up for a private guide.

have fun! i studied abroad in rome so it was a lifetime ago on a very young man's budget. would love to go back.


----------



## Abominable (Aug 3, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sorry Krusty, but you really need to cancel this trip and start over.  Apparently Sun Valley sucks, you will be on the wrong continent eating substandard food and you've overpaid for the entire thing.




Ha ha!  Sounds like an awesome trip.  Nice daydream on an 85 degree summer day.


----------



## abc (Aug 3, 2022)

snoseek said:


> I'll maybe drive and couch surf but I don't want to kill my car as well.


Tell me about it! 

Put mega-miles on my car last year. New tires and brakes needed. Boy that was quite an eye opener. 

So I'm staying close to home this summer.


----------



## MadPadraic (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> no doubt. its an awesome time to go to Europe. I'm not trying to go ski europe by myself tho, especially with their different approach to on-pise/off piste inbounds/out of bounds. as an adventure skier trying to get into fun stuff, i'd be much less confident skiing in the European style by myself, and def would not want to pony up for a private guide.


Find a group trip to latch onto, and use the group to make the guide more affordable.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 3, 2022)

Abominable said:


> Ha ha!  Sounds like an awesome trip.  Nice daydream on an 85 degree summer day.


The earlier you book, the more time you have to look forward to it!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

MadPadraic said:


> Find a group trip to latch onto, and use the group to make the guide more affordable.



meh. id rather just go skiing in America by myself

I'm plenty socialable with my friends and family, i just don't really care much for befriending new people or making the effort to latch on to anyone else's groups

the friends who i would typically take these trips with are now either married with kids and lame, or are epic pass loyalists. i really miss skiing with the epic pass loyalists. they are two of my favorite people. but they live in Denver and the evil pass makes most sense for their skiing. he's also a doctor who works 10 on/10 off so he can and does ski epic places in co midweek. that was the crew i was with in silverton a few years ago. i don't think I've skied with them since due to covid and mismatched passes.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 3, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Serious question, because you are living the trips I am planning in ten years. Have you looked into a cold weather RV?



1) Pay lots of money for the RV;
2) Pay to park it somewhere;
3) Pay to maintain the RV and find out how cheaply they are made;
4) Pay insane money for gas;
5) Try to find winter campsites and pay for them;
6) Watch your RV depreciate, especially when yours has exposure to lots of salt whereas others don't.

Sorry, but an RV is not the way to go if you are price conscious. 

I agree with others that travel has gotten much more expensive.  We shall see if the recession changes that.  I am renting a car in Fargo later this month and the cheapest ones are something like $150 per day.  And just look at what Vermont hotels are charging this summer.  It's pure insanity.  The Fairfied Inn in Williston on the night before my flight wants $389.  For a Fairfield Inn!!!!  Not even in Burlington!  Fortunately I have a free night certificate that I used.


----------



## abc (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> the friends who i would typically take these trips with are now either married with kids and lame, or are epic pass loyalists.


Life evolves. You'll have to adapt. Either find some new ski buddies, or resign yourself to skiing in US/Canada only. Neither are terrible. It's just changing will open up a whole lot more opportunities. 

I went through that about 8-10 years ago. I took skiing seriously at some point, and none of my previous buddies can keep up. So, while I still occasionally ski with them (because some of them are my long time friends), now I do a lot of my skiing either solo or with new buddies I met up since. 

In my middle ages, I had to rebuild my social circle from scratch. Almost all my old friends had kids and totally different lifestyle. But 20 years later, their kids are gone and I found myself taking a few of my old friends skiing or kayaking or mountain biking! Slowly building them up to be my buddy again while catching up on the years we missed each other. I actually quite enjoy all that. 

Don't get me wrong. Your trip sounds rather nice. I'm just saying you have a whole lot more other options, if you want them.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

i'm fine. i love skiing and traveling alone. skiing alone is pretty much the only time i ever get to be alone because i live with my girlfriend-partner-wife person.

i dont really miss skiing with the guys with kids. i miss skiing with my no-kids doctor couple in Denver but as long as they are epic and i am ikon, we can only meet on neutral ground. i lied about silverton 2019 being the last time i skied with them. we were in utah together on the eve of covid in feb 2020. they had ikon that one season. i'd love to convince them to go ikon again, but they are very set in their summit/eagle county ways.

and i don't feel all that compelled to ski in europe in general. it would be nice, but alaska, japan, chile, are all higher on my ski bucket list, and there are plenty of places i still want to visit in north america.


----------



## abc (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i lied about silverton 2019 being the last time i skied with them. we were in utah together on the eve of covid in feb 2020. they had ikon that one season. i'd love to convince them to go ikon again, but they are very set in their summit/eagle county ways.


I'm usually an IKON holder. So I had a little difficulty when it comes to skiing with a few of my friends who live in Colorado. Logistic and economy dictates they're locked in by Vail.

In 2020, I was the one who switched, just for one year, to Epic. It's fun to share some turns with them again. But I'm switching back to IKON so we'll probably not ski together again till either they do a one-off switch, or I do the same again.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

VTKilarney said:


> 1) Pay lots of money for the RV;
> 2) Pay to park it somewhere;
> 3) Pay to maintain the RV and find out how cheaply they are made;
> 4) Pay insane money for gas;
> ...



a custom/diy van build-out is more intriguing to me than a big ass purpose built rv

or a tricked out Mitsubishi delica 

two guys in my old bk neighborhood had these parked on the street no problems. 

4wd, raised, small enough to park and navigate, big enough to have a good snooze. put some snow tires on it and you got a stew goin


----------



## ss20 (Aug 3, 2022)

Agreed, rv'ing is not the way to go.  My family had a small pop up in the early 00s and mid 00s.  In the end we sold it after our SUV died.  Everything has gotten mad expensive in the RV world.  Back then, it was still affordable.  Insurance, gas, campsites- all much more more expensive now.  

And the amount of maintenance is absurd.  For 15-20 days of camping a year you could plan on at least 3-4 additional days at home to store it right, fix bad electrical connections, etc.  And that was a tiny ass pop-up.  

Ive seen a lot of school bus re-builds recently.  Stupid cheap.  Plentiful.  Different sizes.  Built tough.  If you do need parts, there's plenty of them.  If you're handy that's the way to go, imo.  Your build-out cost is going to be higher but the continuing costs are less, and you can make it completely customized


----------



## abc (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a custom/diy van build-out is more intriguing to me than a big ass purpose built rv


Half of my ski friends in Colorado are in different stage of building out such vans!


----------



## crank (Aug 3, 2022)

I can see the appeal of an RV or a converted van or bus... But one of those can also buy a lot of hotel rooms.  Hotel rooms with hot showers and plumbing and heat and... you get my drift.


----------



## MadPadraic (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> the friends who i would typically take these trips with are now either married with kids and lame, or are epic pass loyalists. i really miss skiing with the epic pass loyalists. they are two of my favorite people. but they live in Denver and the evil pass makes most sense for their skiing





abc said:


> I'm usually an IKON holder. So I had a little difficulty when it comes to skiing with a few of my friends who live in Colorado. Logistic and economy dictates they're locked in by Vail.
> 
> In 2020, I was the one who switched, just for one year, to Epic. It's fun to share some turns with them again. But I'm switching back to IKON so we'll probably not ski together again till either they do a one-off switch, or I do the same again.


I'm in a similar bucket with a lot of friends locked into Epic (though I think some may be going Indy+Local this year).  I'm locked into Ikon due to Sugarbush. I'd certainly consider getting both passes some year--once upon a time I had Boyne for my East Coast jollies and Epic Local for couch surfing out West--but this definitely isn't the year.   I'm also still pissed at Vail a bit over their refusal to refund in 2020/2021.


----------



## MadPadraic (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I'm plenty socialable with my friends and family, i just don't really care much for befriending new people or making the effort to latch on to anyone else's groups



FWIW, I was thinking more about a group trip run by one of the "ski clubs," which might effectively be just joining up for that one trip. IMO those are the way to go: you get to do your own thing if you want, but also have people to hang with if it suits your fancy. (Your comments about traveling alone are noted and may invalidate the second half of that)



KustyTheKlown said:


> and i don't feel all that compelled to ski in europe in general. it would be nice, but alaska, japan, chile, are all higher on my ski bucket list, and there are plenty of places i still want to visit in north america



I envy what you're pulling off on this trip. It's good to have your priorities straight.


----------



## 2Planker (Aug 3, 2022)

New Winnie Revel is exactly what we need


----------



## abc (Aug 3, 2022)

crank said:


> Hotel rooms with hot showers and plumbing and heat and... you get my drift.


Hotel rooms can sell out on a weekend or when a dump is forecasted. RV sites less so. Parking lots in Walmart always available. 

No, I'm not buying/converting one myself. Not at the moment. But I've been caught out quite a few times and wish I have the option to camp anywhere. (in summer, I could do that in my SUV. But without winterizing, it's hard to do that in the winter)

RV's typically have hot shower. Seems quite civilized.


----------



## abc (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> alaska, japan, chile, are all higher on my ski bucket list


Having skied a few mountains in Japan and a few more in Europe, I'm not sure I would put Japan higher than Europe. Judging from what you said you like (radical terrain and big vertical), you'll do better in Europe than in Japan.


----------



## 2Planker (Aug 3, 2022)

abc said:


> Having skied a few mountains in Japan and a few more in Europe, I'm not sure I would put Japan higher than Europe. Judging from what you said you like (radical terrain and big vertical), you'll do better in Europe than in Japan.


NZ, Chile, Argentina, Iran, AK, BC, Heli, SnoCat.... 
Skied them all 
Nothing even comes close to the European Alps.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 3, 2022)

2Planker said:


> NZ, Chile, Argentina, Iran, AK, BC, Heli, SnoCat....
> Skied them all
> Nothing even comes close to the European Alps.



you've skied in iran? tell me more...


----------



## urungus (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'm fine. i love skiing and traveling alone. skiing alone is pretty much the only time i ever get to be alone because i live with my girlfriend-partner-wife person.


I don’t mind skiing alone, except in the woods.   Do you risk getting stranded with an injury, try to latch onto a group at the top of the run, etc ?   I am old and slow and antisocial, so I am reluctant to cramp anyones style with the second option.  Meaning I often miss out on the good stuff when skiing alone.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a custom/diy van build-out is more intriguing to me than a big ass purpose built rv
> 
> or a tricked out Mitsubishi delica
> 
> ...



A couple I know had this Ford custom built out this summer.  I don't believe it has an indoor kitchen, but perhaps a porta potty. Knowing them, they'll use it fairly frequently with their 3 year old during summer and probably will do some ski trips rarely and just for the adventure of it and further justify the investment.

Interesting vacation guidance you are getting here.  We've gone from

1. Why are you in a motel instead of an Airbnb in Jackson?

To

2. Well really you should be in Europe eating haut Michelin cuisine with only the best off piste guides

To

3.  Yeah, maybe just buy a van dude and camp out at Walmart


----------



## MadPadraic (Aug 3, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> A couple I know had this Ford custom built out this summer.  I don't believe it has an indoor kitchen, but perhaps a porta potty. Knowing them, they'll use it fairly frequently with their 3 year old during summer and probably will do some ski trips rarely and just for the adventure of it and further justify the investment.
> 
> Interesting vacation guidance you are getting here.  We've gone from
> 
> ...


Can't we merge them all into eating staying in an R.V. in a Walmart parking lot, but eating 7-star Michelin cuisine from a food truck.   Clearly, one should stay in the R.V., but pay for an Airbnb to have a nice shower,.


----------



## abc (Aug 3, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Interesting vacation guidance you are getting here. We've gone from


"Interesting" of course. Because they are all valid options. Each option has its pros and cons. 

By and large, one gets what one pays for. There's balance point of value vs cost. Each person chooses a different point on that scale.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 4, 2022)

urungus said:


> I don’t mind skiing alone, except in the woods.   Do you risk getting stranded with an injury, try to latch onto a group at the top of the run, etc ?   I am old and slow and antisocial, so I am reluctant to cramp anyones style with the second option.  Meaning I often miss out on the good stuff when skiing alone.


Hell no. I’d be so annoyed if someone followed me and my friends like that. I ski what I want to ski. I have a fully charged phone, a portable charger, water, a multi tool, and a whistle. Being alone has never made me turn away from any terrain except for the big c at big sky which you aren’t allowed to ski alone.

I won’t really go outside resort boundaries out west alone. In the east I don’t mind sidecountry alone but prefer to know the routes. Like I’ll do slidebrook or the birthday bowls alone since I know them and they feed me back to the base or a shuttle, but I’d be much less likely to do big jay alone


----------



## 2Planker (Aug 4, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> you've skied in iran? tell me more...


Tochal in 2013. 
 Poma put in a 7km  Gondola to the 11,400ft summit.


----------



## djd66 (Aug 4, 2022)

2Planker said:


> Tochal in 2013.
> Poma put in a 7km  Gondola to the 11,400ft summit.


On an American passport? If so, you are very brave!


----------



## abc (Aug 4, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> In the east I don’t mind sidecountry alone but prefer to know the routes.


But how do you know a route without having to ski it with someone who knows it first?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 4, 2022)

i've skied sidecountry routes extensively at sugarbush, mad river glen, stowe, and smugglers with other people and those are the primary places i go out of bounds.

aside from that, if i understand where a route is going to take me and i know i wont need to hitchhike or slog for miles at the bottom, then i am fine going by myself in the east after doing some investigation and map review myself. the risk is just not nearly as significant as out west. like i am pretty confident i am not going to get into trouble straying off the map at f'in plattekill. just gotta avoid the farmer and his shotgun.


----------



## crank (Aug 4, 2022)

Yes to above.  

First time I skied the Dip at Jay I sussed it  out beforehand on google earth and could easily see exactly where to go.

At Smuggs my wife and I did some exploring knowing where we would eventually be funnelled out to.  We skied into some gully where we had to duck blowdowns barring the way and had a ton of fun picking our way down.

Like KTK, I wouldn't do something like Big Jay without others.  Especially helpful with doing the car shuttle thing.

On the other hand,  I much prefer company when exploring the woods on skis.

Out west, like they say on JH 's tram, "If you don't know don't go!"

The little I've skied France and Italy, I found a lot of the off piste terrain that is sort of in-bounds but isn't patrolled or controlled... and there is also a lot of stuff you really should hire a guide for.


----------



## 2Planker (Aug 4, 2022)

djd66 said:


> On an American passport? If so, you are very brave!


Ha Ha, Not stupid.....
Dual citizenship


----------



## skierinri (Aug 4, 2022)

6 figures in debt and booking 2 week ski trips? LOL.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 4, 2022)

hey guy who's made 10 posts in the past 2.5 years, go fuck yourself.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 4, 2022)

skierinri said:


> 6 figures in debt and booking 2 week ski trips? LOL.


So I guess that rules out anyone making mortgage payments huh?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 4, 2022)

right? fuck me for managing my student debt while still having a life.

its also technically 5 figures. i have an extremely fat payment sitting earning modest interest that will be deployed the second uncle joe lifts the pause. ain't no reason to pay it until that pause is lifted. that will cause the debt to change from 'shitty house' level to 'decent car' level. no other debt except $10k owed on my car. no credit card balances. I'm fine. I'm going skiing.


----------



## abc (Aug 4, 2022)

6 figure debt really isn't much. It also depends on the interest rate.

Lots of people "manage" their debt in favor of investing the spare cash. There's always the danger of the investment not working out and the debt doesn't get paid (with all the bad consequences). But it's a risk many take when we take out a mortgage rather than paying it off.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 4, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'm aware that its less gnarly than what i typically am chasing, and that its even kind of overly groomed, but its still an important and historic american ski destination i should experience and have an opinion on for myself. and i want to check out ketchum. its also after 4-5 days at jackson so I'm sure i will appreciate dialing it back for a few days. and then its back off to utah where i can surely get into good trouble. i know powmow is on the mellow side, I've been already, but its so sprawling and chill. snowbasin will be new for me. i like the mix of new and old destinations at play here. beaver mountain utah is also an option on indy


I have a buddy that skied there for a winter.  He told me that there is plenty to keep you entertained in the side country and between trails if there is good snow.  I wouldn't worry.  You seem like you know how to sniff it out.  ;-)


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 4, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> right? fuck me for managing my student debt while still having a life.



If your plane crashes on the way home, I guess that debt wouldn't matter much anymore.  But hopefully you had a hell of a good time skiing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 4, 2022)

Hawk said:


> I have a buddy that skied there for a winter.  He told me that there is plenty to keep you entertained in the side country and between trails if there is good snow.  I wouldn't worry.  You seem like you know how to sniff it out.  ;-)



totally. and if i am actually bored I'll just go back to utah. or even further into Idaho to tamarack/brundage, but that would make the eventual drive to utah very long.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 4, 2022)

Pebble Creek is pretty cool, and not really out of your way.  Not on Indy/Ikon/Epic, but only $62.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 4, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> Pebble Creek is pretty cool, and not really out of your way.  Not on Indy/Ikon/Epic, but only $62.



interesting. thanks. cool little trail map. love that there are 2000+ vertical drop 9000 foot elevation mountains i haven't even heard of. that's one of the reasons i love this kind of trip with lots of driving.


----------



## SenorQuesadilla (Aug 4, 2022)

Spent two months on the road this past winter driving out to Taos then meandering up to Canada. Figured with Ikon and Epic going at it on price that it'd never be cheaper to do a trip like that. Aimed for around $100/night  for lodging (avoiding shitholes) which was very doable considering I was generally looking to ride during the week and avoid the crowds on the weekend so didn't have to deal with ski town weekend surge pricing. Other than a historic lack of snow and surprisingly testing positive for Covid before crossing the border it was an amazing trip...and with gas prices falling I can't say I'm not thinking about running it back this winter.


----------



## thebigo (Aug 4, 2022)

You city folk pay too much in taxes, we pay 3% combined income/property/sales


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2022)

thebigo said:


> You city folk pay too much in taxes, we pay 3% combined income/property/sales



Where are you coming up with those figures neighbor?

I won't deny that NH is the most tax friendly state in the Northeast, but that 3% claim is curious even with 0% income and sales tax.  Property tax rates are damn high in most towns in the state.


----------



## thebigo (Aug 5, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Where are you coming up with those figures neighbor?
> 
> I won't deny that NH is the most tax friendly state in the Northeast, but that 3% claim is curious even with 0% income and sales tax.  Property tax rates are damn high in most towns in the state.


Like most NH lake towns, Nottingham is heavily subsidized by part time residents and retirees. We built our house at the bottom of the market in 2010, many would have upgraded over the years but the small footprint and customization suit our needs. I do however agree, many large NH houses in high tax towns carry a huge property tax burden. Trying to time this next downturn for a homestead in either Hebron or Bridgewater.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 5, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Like most NH lake towns, Nottingham is heavily subsidized by part time residents and retirees. We built our house at the bottom of the market in 2010, many would have upgraded over the years but the small footprint and customization suit our needs. I do however agree, many large NH houses in high tax towns carry a huge property tax burden. Trying to time this next downturn for a homestead in either Hebron or Bridgewater.


We've been hitting newfound lake to swim quite a bit this summer and that area sure is nice.


----------



## thebigo (Aug 5, 2022)

snoseek said:


> We've been hitting newfound lake to swim quite a bit this summer and that area sure is nice.


Seriously. Never spent much time in the Newfound area until last winter, we did a seasonal rental in Bristol and fell in love with the area. Taxes are stupid cheap, could own a $400K house in Herbon, total NH taxes would be $2500 and plymouth has everything you need. I would move tomorrow but my wife doesnt want to leave her hospital and hard to uproot kids in grade school.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 5, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Seriously. Never spent much time in the Newfound area until last winter, we did a seasonal rental in Bristol and fell in love with the area. Taxes are stupid cheap, could own a $400K house in Herbon, total NH taxes would be $2500 and plymouth has everything you need. I would move tomorrow but my wife doesnt want to leave her hospital and hard to uproot kids in grade school.


If you haven't checked out wellington state park I highly suggest it. Great beach and all kinds of trails. If you get in early there's some super nice spots to set up for the day. Water is pristine.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 5, 2022)

snoseek said:


> If you haven't checked out wellington state park I highly suggest it. Great beach and all kinds of trails. If you get in early there's some super nice spots to set up for the day. Water is pristine.


Watch out for the feet washing up on shore!


----------



## 2Planker (Aug 5, 2022)

thebigo said:


> You city folk pay too much in taxes, we pay 3% combined income/property/sales


Ummmmm.  NH property taxes are pretty high in order to make up for the lack of sales and income tax.
Conway is pretty high for the MWV


----------



## bigbob (Aug 8, 2022)

2Planker said:


> Ummmmm.  NH property taxes are pretty high in order to make up for the lack of sales and income tax.
> Conway is pretty high for the MWV


I live in Lee, low 5 figure bill and I have to haul my trash to the dump. No lakeside second homes to subsidize our gold plated school district! I am also looking to move north of the notches with lower tax bills when I retire in a few years. House prices up there have doubled in the last few years. Friends of mine are looking now.


----------



## 2Planker (Aug 8, 2022)

bigbob said:


> I live in Lee, low 5 figure bill and I have to haul my trash to the dump. No lakeside second homes to subsidize our gold plated school district! I am also looking to move north of the notches with lower tax bills when I retire in a few years. House prices up there have doubled in the last few years. Friends of mine are looking now.


Doubled ??  More like tripled.
On our street.  What sold for 218K in '13 just went for 650K 
Only mod was to add central air


----------



## jimk (Aug 9, 2022)

I had a dumpy house across the street from me in Northern Virginia sell for $200,004 over asking in March 2022.  I was skiing in Utah when this happened and didn't get any details from neighbors, but there must have been some kind of bidding war.  However, since then it appears home values in my area have dropped about 5% in the last couple of months with the rise of interest rates.  I think some cooling/return to sanity is due for real estate on a nationwide basis.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 18, 2022)

i figured why come back on a Wednesday and go to work Thursday - Friday, so i yolo'd the time off request and am confirmed off from fri 2/17 thru fri 3/3. 

need to extend the car rental, or just return it and be a SLC mass transit skier for the last couple days at alta bird. 

stoked.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 18, 2022)

i could extend all the way thru Sunday 3/5 but girlfriend may castrate me.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 18, 2022)

#jealous

on the ski trip

not the potential castration


----------



## abc (Aug 18, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i figured why come back on a Wednesday and go to work Thursday - Friday, so i yolo'd the time off request and am confirmed off from fri 2/17 thru fri 3/3.
> 
> need to extend the car rental, or just return it and be a SLC mass transit skier for the last couple days at alta bird.
> 
> stoked.


Flights on weekends cost more than Wednesdays

But otherwise a good plan


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 19, 2022)

will prob shoot for the thurs>fri red eye so i can ski 3/1 and 3/2 and be home for a full weekend with the missus


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 2, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> no more than 2.36 inches in length, 0.5 inches in width, with no blade lock and devoid of a molded handle.



Not according to the TSA, unless it's checked.  Can confirm.  Had a flat survival tool in my wallet confiscated at SLC a few years back, and that only technically has a "blade" in the loosest sense of the word, and that "blade" is about 1cm long! 





__





						What Can I Bring? All | Transportation Security Administration
					






					www.tsa.gov


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 2, 2022)

VTKilarney said:


> just look at what Vermont hotels are charging this summer.  It's pure insanity.  The Fairfied Inn in Williston on the night before my flight wants $389.  For a Fairfield Inn!!!!  Not even in Burlington!



I spent a week in Vermont this summer.  Total cost for lodging?  $0.00.   Marrying a Vermonter is the real deal SOTC tip.


----------



## thebigo (Sep 2, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not according to the TSA, unless it's checked.  Can confirm.  Had a flat survival tool in my wallet confiscated at SLC a few years back, and that only technically has a "blade" in the loosest sense of the word, and that "blade" is about 1cm long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I carry a pocket Swiss army knife on my keys, not the tiny one, blade is 2 - 3". TSA or event security have taken so many that it has become a joke in our house. Wife buys me a new one every holiday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 3, 2022)

thebigo said:


> I carry a pocket Swiss army knife on my keys, not the tiny one, blade is 2 - 3". TSA or event security have taken so many that it has become a joke in our house. Wife buys me a new one every holiday.



Have you ever managed to get on the plane with it?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 7, 2022)

i started hitting the gym almost every day after the season ended in may. i just finished an 85 day program and restarted it and am on day 5 now. its super out of character for me to exercise in a gym on any sort of regimented schedule. my weight has stayed steady at 200 but i basically moved my gut to my arm chest and legs as muscle. also running 2-5 miles in there almost every day. its pretty dope and i am excited to see how it effects my skiing. i think mainly i wont be sore as shit the first 5 days out. this wasn't thread worthy so i decided to stick it in my own thread about my big trip.


----------



## NYDB (Sep 8, 2022)

your 45 year old self with thank you.    keep the weight off and the legs strong.  
also, add some yoga as you get older.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm 45 and can agree with this because I didn't do this and am trying to drop weight and get stronger...


----------



## ss20 (Sep 8, 2022)

Number of ski days you'll be sore at the start of the season by age-

teens- 1
20s-2
30s-3
40s-4
50s-5
60s-6
70s-all


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 8, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Number of ski days you'll be sore at the start of the season by age-
> 
> teens- 1
> 20s-2
> ...


Not if you bike and hike all off season


----------



## 2Planker (Sep 8, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Not if you bike and hike all off season


It's the hiking & biking that kill my back.
Skiing 100-120 days is no problem at all


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 8, 2022)

2Planker said:


> It's the hiking & biking that kill my back.
> Skiing 100-120 days is no problem at all


I was thinking more legs than back. Backs are another whole story.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 9, 2022)

It's the tree skiing that kills me now.  I can ski groomers all day & throw in a mogul trail every 3 runs on the day & I'm completely fine.  But if I start skiing trees at 9:30, my legs start to feel it by 1:30 for sure.   This probably means I need to work out in the offseason on some particular leg exercise(s); alternatively, maybe I'm just getting old.  I could ski trees all day without ill-effect about 10 years ago.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 9, 2022)

when the woods are skiing well i ski woods over and over with no real breaks all day, but 'all day' for me is first chair to 2:30 pm. i don't go 8-4. my weird little compulsions don't really let me stop skiing until i have tracked at least 20k vertical. i never stop for lunch and i feast at like 3 pm most days.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm 51, my last day of the year at Killington was the first time I had trouble keeping up with my kids (10 year old twin girls).  I did tweak my knee a bit earlier in the day Probably because I had to ski super shaped skis after snapping a mogul ski, they're not great for the zipper line on the bottom left.  But I'm not sure that made much of a difference.  They were going top to bottom for the last few runs trying to time the last chair.  I did manage to catch the very last chair with them, so I guess I'm still doing okay.  Will no doubt be harder and harder to keep up as the years go by.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 10, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> * Will no doubt be harder and harder to keep up as the years go by.*



_"Exactly one day in your life your kid will ski as good as you. The next day, they’ll ski better than you."_  - Warren Miller


----------



## 2Planker (Sep 10, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> I'm 51, my last day of the year at Killington was the first time I had trouble keeping up with my kids (10 year old twin girls).  I did tweak my knee a bit earlier in the day Probably because I had to ski super shaped skis after snapping a mogul ski, they're not great for the zipper line on the bottom left.  But I'm not sure that made much of a difference.  They were going top to bottom for the last few runs trying to time the last chair.  I did manage to catch the very last chair with them, so I guess I'm still doing okay.  Will no doubt be harder and harder to keep up as the years go by.


I hear ya.  We’ve skied w/ our neighbors daughters growing up. Now they both rip it up for UVM who was #2 in last  years NCAA Championship to Utah
They grew up skiing ”NE Powder” at Cannon, & Wildcat since they were 4yo


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

this is just the thread where i've decided i will put random ski-related thoughts which i don't consider to be new thread worthy...

my parents are selling the house our family has been in since 2001. yesterday i went to clean out the basement and my teenage bedroom. we found ancient bins of ski clothes which were basically a time capsule back to 1994. holy shit purple and teal sure were fashionable in the early 90s! i salvaged a pair of hot chili bottoms, a duofold top, and two neck warmer+over the head facemask things. most of the rest is going to goodwill.

i took my skis in for pre-season tune ups, and also moved bindings from a trashed pair to my new fischers. i also made an appointment with a certified pedorthist bootfitter for October 22 and i will probably end up buying whatever he says is right for me + custome soles etc. i have been in the same pair of boots since about 2015, and those were purchased online without trying on. they were heat molded and had the shell punched out in one spot, and they have after-market inner-soles but not custom. i bought new outer soles from technica last year since the toe and heel pieces were wearing down. the boot fits and i could keep skiing it, but i am intrigued by the possibility of 'custom' boots, and curious if they will make a significant difference in my skiing. the bootfitter is at the ski barn in wayne nj


----------



## cdskier (Oct 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i took my skis in for pre-season tune ups, and also moved bindings from a trashed pair to my new fischers. i also made an appointment with a certified pedorthist bootfitter for October 22 and i will probably end up buying whatever he says is right for me + custome soles etc. i have been in the same pair of boots since about 2015, and those were purchased online without trying on. they were heat molded and had the shell punched out in one spot, and they have after-market inner-soles but not custom. i bought new outer soles from technica last year since the toe and heel pieces were wearing down. the boot fits and i could keep skiing it, but i am intrigued by the possibility of 'custom' boots, and curious if they will make a significant difference in my skiing. the bootfitter is at the ski barn in wayne nj



Is the name of the bootfitter you made an appointment with at ski barn Greg?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Is the name of the bootfitter you made an appointment with at ski barn Greg?



yep. you know him? good experience? bad?


----------



## cdskier (Oct 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yep. you know him? good experience? bad?


Yes...he's the former owner of a smaller ski shop that was a bit north of Ski Barn further up Rt 23 called Heinos. Honestly that was the only place in NJ I trusted to either buy stuff from or work on my skis. Greg in particular was always in high demand from many ski racers in the NJ (and even NYC) area. He definitely has a reputation as an excellent boot fitter. Only person in the NJ area I would ever actually recommend going to for boot fitting.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Yes...he's the former owner of a smaller ski shop that was a bit north of Ski Barn further up Rt 23 called Heinos. Honestly that was the only place in NJ I trusted to either buy stuff from or work on my skis. Greg in particular was always in high demand from many ski racers in the NJ (and even NYC) area. He definitely has a reputation as an excellent boot fitter. Only person in the NJ area I would ever actually recommend going to for boot fitting.



sweet, thanks. yea i was very explicit with them that i wanted to work with a pedorthist, not a teenager selling boots off the wall. looking forward to it


----------



## crank (Oct 3, 2022)

I had a 90's era teal anorak thing.  I wore it to a retro day, that and jeans about a dozen years back.  Also had my old yellow Lange TII boots that I bought in "89 and skied for about 24 years.  When I finally went to a boot shop on Stowe access road they had a pair of my Lange's on display with other antique boots.

I tossed the boots and somehow lost the anorak  having divorced, downsized and moved twice since then.


----------



## ironhippy (Oct 4, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i started hitting the gym almost every day after the season ended in may. i just finished an 85 day program and restarted it and am on day 5 now. its super out of character for me to exercise in a gym on any sort of regimented schedule. my weight has stayed steady at 200 but i basically moved my gut to my arm chest and legs as muscle. also running 2-5 miles in there almost every day. its pretty dope and i am excited to see how it effects my skiing. i think mainly i wont be sore as shit the first 5 days out. this wasn't thread worthy so i decided to stick it in my own thread about my big trip.


I think you will be quite pleased at how being in shape will affect your skiing. Although, depending on how young you are you may not notice much of a difference after the first 5 days (as you mentioned). When you're in your 20's it's pretty easy to ski yourself into shape if you are consistent.

Getting into the habit of exercising now will greatly improve your ability to continue skiing (and doing other athletic endeavours) as you age.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 16, 2022)

More miscellany in this thread from me.

I am in Portland Oregon. Look at these cool glasses which I did not buy bc I generally opt to not own more stuff. But I appreciate these as cool items:


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 25, 2022)

bought new boots!

worked with greg at the ski barn. super nice guy. very knowledgable and gave me a lot of his time and expertise. apparently i have narrow and particularly flexible feet. did a slew of measurements, took a good long look at my old boots, talked a lot about where, when, how, and how often i ski, then had me try on 4 pairs of boots, generally with one model boot on one foot and another model boot on the other foot, comparing for feeling. i had measured myself at home and figured i was a 99 last and that my 27/27.5 shell is the right shell size. his measurements confirmed 99 on one foot and 98 on the other, and the 27.5. the 26.5s we tried on were way too small. i wound up in nordica promachine 120 in 27.5. after settling on the boot to buy, he punched out a spot where i have a pesky bone growth. they feel good!

i found the invoice in my e-mail for my old boots. purchased summer of 2015. so 7 seasons, averaging about 42 days per season = just under 300 days in the old boots. was time for new.

we decided to keep the stock footbeds for now. i will go back if i feel a need for custom footbeds for an additional 200$.


----------



## skiur (Oct 25, 2022)

I highly recommend the custom foor beds.  Have you ever had them?  I used the stock footbeds for so long and thought they were fine until I tried custom footbeds.  What a difference they make and I would never use the stock ones again.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 25, 2022)

skiur said:


> I highly recommend the custom foor beds.  Have you ever had them?  I used the stock footbeds for so long and thought they were fine until I tried custom footbeds.  What a difference they make and I would never use the stock ones again.



i have used non-custom aftermarket insert footbeds by SIDAS for the past 7 years. bootfitter said to just continue using those, and that despite the 300 days of use, they are still better than factory foam inserts. so I'm gonna keep skiing the aftermarket footbeds i have now, but if i have any discomfort or issues I'll go back for customs


----------



## ss20 (Oct 25, 2022)

@KustyTheKlown not being snobby here but for someone who skis and sinks in as much $$$ on skiing as you do.... 300 days in the same boot!!!!  I can feel my heel lifting just thinking about that .  Same liners all 300 days?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 25, 2022)

ss20 said:


> @KustyTheKlown not being snobby here but for someone who skis and sinks in as much $$$ on skiing as you do.... 300 days in the same boot!!!!  I can feel my heel lifting just thinking about that .  Same liners all 300 days?



lol. I’ve ripped thru like 6 pairs of skis since 2015, but yep one boot for the past 7 years. It’s a sign of restraint and maturity that I’m getting snow tires and boots this year instead of new pow skis


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 26, 2022)

Boots just start breaking in around 300 days!  Until late last year I was using the same liners since high school (had to replace the shells ages ago).  I managed to grab an almost new pair of Lange Tiis off ebay, they'll probably be good for longer than I will.  I have been tempted to try something new again, but every time I do, they just don't feel right.


----------



## crank (Oct 26, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> Boots just start breaking in around 300 days!  Until late last year I was using the same liners since high school (had to replace the shells ages ago).  I managed to grab an almost new pair of Lange Tiis off ebay, they'll probably be good for longer than I will.  I have been tempted to try something new again, but every time I do, they just don't feel right.



I loved my old Lange Tiis so much that I skied in them for over 20 years!   Of course I was maxing out at 15 days in those years so about 300 ski days in them before they retired.


----------



## Tonyr (Oct 26, 2022)

KustyTheKlown, based on previous comments, I'm still trying to process how you could support this man's business with a planned visit to his resort this season???









						Jackson Hole Mountain Resort, WY, Owner Donates to Political Candidate Who Opposes Climate Action - SnowBrains
					

Jay Kemmerer, the owner of Jackson Hole Mountain Resort, WY, is listed as a donor to Colorado's Republican candidate Lauren Boebert




					snowbrains.com
				




Rumor has it, he's unvaccinated as well.....


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 26, 2022)

my answer to your weak ass troll was and remains


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 26, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> KustyTheKlown, based on previous comments, I'm still trying to process how you could support this man's business with a planned visit to his resort this season???


Skiing's more important than any political views...


----------



## abc (Oct 26, 2022)

Truth being, all of us here will do business with people we disagree politically. Ski in Republican owned resort, buy skis designed by tree huggers and manufactured in communist country (possibly using forced labor). 

People talk big online but only do what’s convenient to their wallet. That’s the same on both sides.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 27, 2022)

abc said:


> Truth being, all of us here will do business with people we disagree politically. Ski in Republican owned resort, buy skis designed by tree huggers and manufactured in communist country (possibly using forced labor).
> 
> People talk big online but only do what’s convenient to their wallet. That’s the same on both sides.



I agree generally speaking. I can't say that I ever recall avoiding a particular business due to their political views. I do business with businesses that have the products or services that I want/need. The quality of those products/services is what drives my decisions.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 27, 2022)

Same

Frankly anyone else's political views are none of my business.   Unfortunately social media has allowed people to wear their political affiliation as a badge of honor which is fine until it isn't.  which is most of the time...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 28, 2022)

im fucking off early today and hitting the silly slope at the Meadowlands for 2 hours. i am far too excited for such silliness.


----------



## NYDB (Oct 28, 2022)

nice.  if I was closer I'd be there every non winter month.  

we expect a full trip report.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 28, 2022)

i'm gonna walk thru a shopping mall with skis on my shoulder like a weirdo. its gonna be sick.

bummer i cant try the new boots. they have gripwalk soles. this apparently jives with my marker bindings, but not my look bindings. i have regular soles on order. even with the fischers+markers, the new boot hasn't been configured to the binding. its the same shell size, i haven't checked the boot sole lengths. i guess if the BSLs are the same i am safe to ski the new boots on the markers. would be weird inaugurating new skis and boots inside a mall on a 300 vert run.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 28, 2022)

that's not silly that's great!  I'd love to link some turns right now...  

My buddy works at REI and they are doing some corporate ski event there next week as sort of an on snow demo/product training for their action sports staff.


----------



## kendo (Oct 28, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> im fucking off early today and hitting the silly slope at the Meadowlands for 2 hours. i am far too excited for such silliness.



you going to bring some potted trees with you - for a little glade action?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 28, 2022)

kendo said:


> you going to bring some potted trees with you - for a little glade action?



pocket trees. for burning on the indoor chairlift. obv.


----------



## kendo (Oct 28, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> bought new boots!
> 
> worked with greg at the ski barn. . .  had me try on 4 pairs of boots


curious what 3 didn't make the cut?   I'm about ready to replace my boots and expect I'll be going thru the same process with the guys at SB.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 28, 2022)

kendo said:


> curious what 3 didn't make the cut?   I'm about ready to replace my boots and expect I'll be going thru the same process with the guys at SB.



you know i really wasn't that interested in exactly what he was trying, i kind of trusted him and left him to it and didn't ask that much about each boot. i pretty much glanced at the flex on the shell and always saw 120+ so knew it was a stiff experts boot

i tried on bright orange tecnicas that were 130 (too wide), navy blue langes that were 120 - we tried these in 26.5 (oww no) and 27.5 (ok but not as snug as i wanted), and the black nordicas i ended up with (just right)


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 28, 2022)

kendo said:


> curious what 3 didn't make the cut?   I'm about ready to replace my boots and expect I'll be going thru the same process with the guys at SB.


Mountainside?


----------



## kendo (Oct 28, 2022)

SteezyYeeter said:


> Mountainside?


SB here = Ski Barn in NJ.  Kusty was at their northern NJ shop.  I use their Lawrenceville location.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 28, 2022)

kendo said:


> SB here = Ski Barn in NJ.  Kusty was at their northern NJ shop.  I use their Lawrenceville location.


Ah lol. though you meant sugarbush.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 28, 2022)

So that was fun but mostly pretty weird. It’s too short in vert and length for most of us to really enjoy. It’s a great low pressure and inexpensive place to introduce a kid or brand new beginner adult to skiing. It’s fine for terrain park hooligans, some of whom behaved like real hooligans. But it felt good to ski! It’s like 200 vertical and I ran the fixed grip chair like 15-20 times. My tracker wasn’t cooperating inside the monstrosity dome. I’d go back next Sept/Oct to shake off the rust I guess. The park side had a few fun hits to launch. You can get wetzels pretzels without going outside!


----------



## Zand (Oct 28, 2022)

If they always had the bump line that someone posted a picture of last week, I'd definitely check it out. Otherwise I'd go insane skiing that lol.

I have been in the amusement park though, some pretty decent sized coasters!


----------



## NYDB (Oct 29, 2022)

did you do the full 2hrs?   how many features in the park?  

what kind of pretzel did you get?

snow looks good.  was it like packed powder?  ice underneath?


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 29, 2022)

Looks like you had a great time Lol


KustyTheKlown said:


> View attachment 54925



Last time I was there August of last year it was 100°f when I left , surreal .
Went with low expectations but had fun
. Sounds like they are seeding bumps from time to time.


----------



## darent (Oct 29, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> im fucking off early today and hitting the silly slope at the Meadowlands for 2 hours. i am far too excited for such silliness.


what is it like skiing indoors ?


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 29, 2022)

Zand said:


> If they always had the bump line that someone posted a picture of last week, I'd definitely check it out. Otherwise I'd go insane skiing that lol.


So much better with the bump line. I've been 4 times,  and to me its a basically a skiing gym. The times it was flat I just worked on short turns and muscles that you can't really simulate off the snow, but the Saturday I was there with the bumps was just great and the 2 hrs went by in a flash.  The workout was worth the fee.




darent said:


> what is it like skiing indoors ?


The snow is generally pretty good, a little soft.   Lighting a little flat.  Lift is really slow but really your only skiing about 5 stories.  Pitch is decent at the top and certainly enough for a bump line.  I find it worth the price for admission especially for warming up for the season.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 29, 2022)

yea, thats a fair assessment. the snow is good. there is no ice. its a constant 28 degrees so its pretty perfect manmade with some piles of fluff you can push around. the pitch at the top is good. it would be more interesting to me if it were twice as long. you are just done by the time you are in a groove. i definitely treated it like the gym too, and skipped my regular workout yesterday. lots of focusing on very tight lines (a few laps staying between the pomas, a few laps hugging the wall, etc). a few laps focusing on jumping off one particular lip. it was fun. i just wish it were bigger.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 31, 2022)

tied up my loose ends for the big trip yesterday.

direct flights to SLC from NYC area on 2/15-18 are oppressive ($1000+) so i had to go with a connection. american newark to Chicago to slc early morning feb 17, landing 10:45 AM local time. direct flight on United returning, red eye on Thursday march 2. full weekend to recuperate at home before working again. about $675 for flights

extended my jackson hotel so i am there now feb 17-22 - the super8 by wyndham

extended the trip as a whole so needed a hotel in SLC, got a cheap one for march 1-3. even tho i am leaving on march 2, the shower and packing in a hotel room on Thursday 2nd will be a lot better than doing that in the parking lot of alta

extended my turo, which annoyingly raised the price $300.

i needed to replace my busted kastle bmx118s, and browsing around i found the 2021 fx116s (fx replaced bmx) for about $400. pulled trigger. fat charger ski. https://www.powder7.com/Kastle-FX116-Skis-185cm-New-Flat-2021/for-sale

i am so stoked. looks like its gonna be 4 jackson, 3 sun valley, 2 powmow, 2 snowbasin, 1 alta, 1 bird

anyone have any intel about shipping skis? i was thinking it may be better to ship my skis to SLC and pick them up the day i get there, rather than risk the connecting flight. only an hour between flights in chicago.


----------



## 1dog (Oct 31, 2022)

seems the risk of shipping is higher probability of late arrival ( or worse) than a connection, but this company specializes in this: https://www.shipskis.com

$120-$300. This is why I fly SWA specifically to ski- not a lot of directs to SLC or Denver but in 30 years they've never lost or made late my equipment. And yes, they do not charge for baggage. Phoenix or Chicago  connections.

Feb 17th is high Presidents Week hence the $1000. In March I got $375 RT on SWA - used points but still, a whole lot less than a grand.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 31, 2022)

yea, i like the presidents week trip because late february is generally a safe-ish bet and my company actually closes for the Monday so i get to maximize the ski days while minimizing the vacation dates. didn't expect the flights to be so crazy tho.

i looked at southwest but they only fly out of LGA and had connections in both directions. its expensive getting to LGA from jersey city in an uber big enough to carry my skis. newark is a 15-20 min $30-$50 ride, or free if my gf wants to drop me. shes afraid of driving ::smh::


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 31, 2022)

4aprice said:


> So much better with the bump line. I've been 4 times,  and to me its a basically a skiing gym. The times it was flat I just worked on short turns and muscles that you can't really simulate off the snow, but the Saturday I was there with the bumps was just great and the 2 hrs went by in a flash.  The workout was worth the fee.
> 
> 
> The snow is generally pretty good, a little soft.   Lighting a little flat.  Lift is really slow but really your only skiing about 5 stories.  Pitch is decent at the top and certainly enough for a bump line.  I find it worth the price for admission especially for warming up for the season.


The bumps they seeded this weekend appear to be up still up.  It is hard to see them on webcam, but they are in center left under the lift.  Would have been nice if they had extended them a little further down the hill, but you know what they say about beggars.  If this remains a thing, I would be tempted to get a monthly pass in the off season.

[apologies to Kusty for hijacking his thread]

Edit: appear to be gone as of Tuesday morning.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 1, 2022)

non sequitur - ween fucking ruled last night


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 1, 2022)

I love Ween!  I'm due for a ween show, I just haven't been able to make it happen in the past 2 years.   Where at, Port Chester?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 1, 2022)

^thought you specifically would like that. i was like running in place for waving my dick in the wind, broke a sweat. roses, buckingham green, tooter, all awesome. a real rock and roll show.

beacon theatre. free ticket fell into my lap after work. nice unexpected evening. my 2nd ween Halloween. my first ween show since sometime pre-covid. they were all squirrels for the first few songs but then were too hot for the costumes. they play again tonight but I'm not doing 2 weekdays in a row.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 1, 2022)

Sweet!  glad you had a good time.  I sort of took a ween hiatus since they are just in cash grab mode and refuse to act like adults and make new music.  I think I'm over that now though...


----------



## abc (Nov 1, 2022)

4aprice said:


> to me its a basically a skiing gym.


I like the term ski gym.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 1, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Sweet!  glad you had a good time.  I sort of took a ween hiatus since they are just in cash grab mode and refuse to act like adults and make new music.  I think I'm over that now though...


Yea I am more than happy to show up and scream along to the “hits”. Some new-ish stuff last night that isn’t exactly new, like Gabrielle


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 1, 2022)

Gabrielle is a great tune, pure Deaner Shred in that solo!

Also I wish I had access to the ski gym.  can you get a monthly membership there?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 4, 2022)

NEW STICKS!


----------



## Edd (Nov 4, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> View attachment 54952NEW STICKS!


You went fancy. First pair of Kastles?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 4, 2022)

Edd said:


> You went fancy. First pair of Kastles?



3rd pair of kastles. i am a true believer.

i got the 2015 bmx118s on steepandcheep for like $400 on a lark, maybe a year after they were a new model. just felt too good to pass up. its what started me on acquiring pink gear. https://www.skimag.com/gear/kastle-bmx118-2015/







i busted those up pretty badly at big sky, and struck gold again in the offseason when i found the same next model year online and brand new for like $400 again. mine were still pink, but around this time they changed the BMX line from running on the 8s (98, 108, 118, etc) to running on the fives (95, 105, 115). and they changed from pink to green.

the other day i was cruising for some pow skis to replace the bmx118s, and stumbled on these 2020 model year fx116s. the fx line replaced the BMX line. it just felt like kismet. $440. it was the online shop from powder7 sports in co. they were real stokey in totally unnecessary emails they sent me after i ordered.

caviar and filet on an arby's budget.

i now have a black helmet with pink brand text, pink black crows poles, pink black crows skis, pink fischer skis, pink smith goggles, and a pink neck buff, on all black outerwear. killin.


----------



## lee (Dec 8, 2022)

skiing is really amazing trip.


----------



## 1dog (Dec 8, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 3rd pair of kastles. i am a true believer.
> 
> i got the 2015 bmx118s on steepandcheep for like $400 on a lark, maybe a year after they were a new model. just felt too good to pass up. its what started me on acquiring pink gear. https://www.skimag.com/gear/kastle-bmx118-2015/
> 
> ...


----------

